# Does anyone have any info about my dogs bloodlines? anything helps.



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

so i bought a dog from a person down in Texas, and i never did see the parents, but i did get a good deal because the dog was in danger. anyway, the dogs papers say that she is Avant, and Greyline. i have hard mixed reviews about both, but i was wondering what you guys thought.
Thanks
-Jaymond


----------



## guchimo (Apr 11, 2014)

It doesn't matter others opinion of your dog long as you like it that's all that matters!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I believe Avant is associated more with some of the larger dogs bred for pulling. There's some mention/discussion of Avant dogs in this thread: http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/66537-chevy-dogs.html

Greyline was the bloodline that went into the West Coast foundations of the American Bully, I believe it stemmed from AmStaff lines. Notorious Juan Gotti was a Greyline bred dog.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

This is what I pulled up on a search of "Avant Bloodline pit bulls"

"MALES AVERAGE-90 TO 100 LBS 
FEMALES AVERAGE-75 TO 85 LBS 
NO MALES OR FEMALES LEGS OVER 10 INCHES

Right from "Mr.Avant" himself:

LIMO IS THE SHORTEST FEMALE I HAVE EVER BREED. HER LEGS ARE LESS THAN 8 INCHES LONG. HER CHEST IS 17 INCHES WIDE. SHE IS 14 MONTHS OLD. SHE HAS A GREAT PERSONALITY, BUT SHE IS ALL PIT BULL IN NATURE. "

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/34182-question-about-my-pups-bloodline.html


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

Guchimo I totally agree with you, I just didn't get a chance to see either parent and was kinda wondering how she would look when she got older.
Thanks for all the help everybody!
God Bless!!
-Jaymond


----------



## ILLUMINATED (Oct 27, 2014)

Most of the stuff produced to date is very different from the stuff Tony Moore(greyline's developer) set out to breed. 

You need to research Tony Moore for the greyline history. 

I saw the original stuff and it looked different than what is being produced today with cork tails, kink tails, severly out at the stifles, splayed feet, 12-15inch tall dogs, and bobbed tails. 

I always tell people, genetics are genetics, if you want to know what your dog is going to look like research at least 4-8 generations of your dog's pedigree if possible. With most linebred programs, after the 3rd or 4th generation from certain outcrosses you tend to get more consistant with the certain traits you are breeding for. But after researching and you find that certain dogs do not look like anything like the stock from your pedigree, then you have to question 
what you have.

Research my friend.

Lum


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info Lum. I did a bunch of research before asking, but I have gotten mixed reviews. I was just hoping that someone who is more part of the Pitbull world than I would know a little better. Thanks a lot everybody.
God Bless
-Jaymond


----------

